# ChipChicken - My gift to the world



## blake2101 (Jun 25, 2008)

This has been an awesome recipe of mine for a few years, and if you ever need to impress someone this is the way to do it.
Apologies to anyone who is offended, but being an Aussie its all in grams and kilograms...and celcius 
Ok here we go. All you need are the following ingredient:

500g chicken breast (you can do whatever you like with them but i like to cut them into strips)
2 eggs
a 200g of Crinkle Cut potato chips (not sure if they are refered to this way outside of Australia)

1 Crack the 2 eggs into a bowl and whisk.
2 Crunch up the chips, not too finely, but still pretty smashed up. It's up to you what flavour of chips to use. I generally use chicken or bbq. Empty the chips into another bowl
3 Coat the chicken in the eggs (add milk or flour if you feel its necessary) then coat them in the chips
4 Place the chipchicken on a baking tray or dish and bake at 200C (fan forced, 220 conventional) and cook for 20 - 25 minutes.

I've also had pleasant results in sprinkling grated parmesan over the baking tray, before going in the oven

And there we go. Try it tonight, and thank me tomorrow!


----------



## lulu (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll thank you rght now.  The chickens got half a bag of crisps this morning because I couldn't think of anything I wanted to do with them and they'd be stale by the weekend.  This i happening quite a bit lately.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 25, 2008)

Sound good, Blake. But great with the parm.

One question, You said, "It's up to you what flavour of chips to use. I generally use chicken or bbq."

I've never heard of "chicken flavored" chips. Is there really such a thing? What do they taste like? Is it spicy or..............I can't imagine.

​


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 25, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I've never heard of "chicken flavored" chips. Is there really such a thing? What do they taste like? Is it spicy or..............I can't imagine.


 
I thought the same thing.

Regardless, there's lots of chip flavors available at the store...I think you can try any variety you like. Hmm....some jalepano and cheddar chips might be pretty good.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 25, 2008)

I made something like this a few weeks ago (at DH's suggestion), using jalapeno flavored chips. Wowser. Very very good. Only difference, I did the flour, then egg, then chips routine. AND, I fried them instead of baking. Next time, I'll follow your suggestion and bake. Plenty of fat in the chips....


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 25, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> I did the flour, then egg, then chips routine. AND, I fried them instead of baking.


 
That's how I'd do it too.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 25, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I've never heard of "chicken flavored" chips. Is there really such a thing? What do they taste like? Is it spicy or..............I can't imagine.


 

I live in a very Irish neighborhood and the local convenience stores stock loads of Irish products.  You would not believe the bizarre assortment of "crisp" flavors they sell.  One store has boxes of crisps stacked floor to ceiling, offering about 25 different flavors.  Several of them involve chicken.

Target sells buffalo chicken potato chips that are delicious.


----------



## blake2101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow, i cant believe there are people out there who havent had chicken flavoured chips. I cant imagine life without them.
You need to get on a plane to Australia and come try some!


----------



## stassie (Jun 25, 2008)

Ditto to the above! Plain, chicken, and salt and vinear are probably the 'staple' chip flavors here in New Zealand, along perhaps with sour cream and chives. 

Odd, huh?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 25, 2008)

Well we do have chicken flavored crackers.
I wonder why no potato chips......


----------



## stassie (Jun 25, 2008)

Here ya go - chicken chips!


----------



## blake2101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Smiths Chicken. Best potato chips ever!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jun 25, 2008)

I cant imagine eating chicken flavored chips.. I bet they're good.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 25, 2008)

stassie said:


> Here ya go - chicken chips!


 
Is that a penguin? 
okaaaay.....


----------



## stassie (Jun 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Is that a penguin?
> okaaaay.....


 
Hehe... that's just the brand - 'Bluebird' chips use a penguin as their mascot. 

See... look:


----------



## jabbur (Jun 25, 2008)

We stopped in Pittsburgh on our last road trip.  The Kmart there had steak flavored chips, ketchup flavored chips and A1 steaksauce chips.  My sister brought back some ketchup flavored ones from her trip to India.  They tasted alot like fries with ketchup with the wetness of sauce.


----------



## blake2101 (Jun 26, 2008)

I had laksa flavoured twisties in Bali. Tried a few then gave the rest to a local. He was so happy!


----------



## letscook (Jun 26, 2008)

I dip chicken pieces in sour cream and then crushed Sour cream and onion flavored potato chips then put melted butter over the top  ( not a lot of butter just about a tsp on each.

These are greast for cut up boneless chicken to for an appetiser or a party.
also have done them with cheez it crackers for a chessey flavor  works great to.


----------



## archiduc (Jun 27, 2008)

blake2101 said:


> This has been an awesome recipe of mine for a few years, and if you ever need to impress someone this is the way to do it.
> Apologies to anyone who is offended, but being an Aussie its all in grams and kilograms...and celcius
> Ok here we go. All you need are the following ingredient:
> 
> ...


 
Hi Blake,
Sorry, but I won`t be trying your "chicken tonite".

I have no doubt that you find it acceptable but I would do it very differently.

To begin with, I would mix plain flour with freshly grated parmesan cheese and a touch of freshly grated black pepper and dip the strips of chicken or chicken goujons in this. Why not add salt to the mix - because freshly grated parmesan should contain sufficient salt. Next, coat the chicken strips in beaten egg and then VERY, VERY, WELL CRUSHED CHIPS, dip again in egg and crushed chips and refrigerate for 30 minutes to 1 hour to allow the coating to "set" before frying in deep fat. Serve with a lemon flavoured mayonnaise, garlic flavoured mayonnaise or tomato and chilli flavoured salsa or other mayo/salsa depending upon the flvaour of the chips used.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## stassie (Jun 27, 2008)

archiduc said:


> Next, coat the chicken strips in beaten egg and then VERY, VERY, WELL CRUSHED CHIPS,


 
That's an interesting idea. When I make a smilar version of this, I usually only roughly crunch the chips. I'll try really smashing them up next time. 

As an aside, Blake, I'm kinda not sure whether this is _*your*_ gift to the world, as I'd be pretty confident it's been done by many people in many countries before! But it is a nice, easy recipe, and your post reminded me that I hadn't made it for _ages_. I'll have to try it again sometime soon


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 27, 2008)

archiduc said:
			
		

> I have no doubt that you find it acceptable but I would do it very differently.



Not everyone here is as sophisticated in their approach to cooking as you are, archiduc....why not try a little kindness and tact, so as not to discourage the rest of us?


----------



## archiduc (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Karen, 
Believe it or not, I`m entitled to express an opinion! 

What I said was " I have no doubt you find it acceptable but I would do it differently"

What is offensive or objectionable in this? If one person, cook/chef, family etc., finds it acceptable to THEIR palate, then so be it. Hence, if you find it acceptable, do it, BUT, I would do it differently AND I retain my right to say that I would do it differently.

Please note that my post continued and outlined the way in which I would "do It" and did not end with your selective quote!

Whether you agree with "how I would do it" is entirely a matter for your palate (taste) and preference - but when we come to the latter there is no argument as each is individual! (PACE!). This brings me back to the first point I made: " I have no doubt that you find it acceptable but I would do it very differently". !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jul 5, 2008)

archiduc said:


> Hi Karen,
> Believe it or not, I`m entitled to express an opinion!
> 
> What I said was " I have no doubt you find it acceptable but I would do it differently"
> ...



I can not speak for Karen, but the part I found objectionable in your post was the following...



archiduc said:


> Sorry, but I won`t be trying your "chicken tonite".



That is a belittling statement and really did not need to be said. You could have gotten your point across just fine with telling someone that you specifically will not make what they posted. That could be perceived as rude.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 5, 2008)

Next thing you know someone will be calling potato chips "crap in a bag" and outlining how they make their own homemade chips to use in a batter.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 5, 2008)

GB said:


> I can not speak for Karen, but the part I found objectionable in your post was the following...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a belittling statement and really did not need to be said. You could have gotten your point across just fine with telling someone that you specifically will not make what they posted. That could be perceived as rude.


 

i totally agree, i found it sorta sounded mean, implying that blake knew nothing. 

gotta be room though for everyone's opinion. maybe if no one asks your opinion, you should keep it to yourself. 

babe


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 5, 2008)

archiduc said:
			
		

> What is offensive or objectionable in this?


 
You apparently misread my message, archiduc. I did not call your remarks offensive or objectionable. I merely said that kindness and tact might be preferable, so as not to discourage someone whose approach to cooking differs from yours. I have learned alot from many of your posts, archiduc, and no one disagrees that you have a right to express an opinion. This is a community of kind and generous people, and I believe the culture here is to encourage everyone, regardless of their skill level, to share ideas and learn from one another. Demeaning remarks discourage that kind of open dialogue. Like you, I also have a right to express an opinion, and that is my opinion.

May I also add that the OP has only made 7 posts to DC; his original post was on 6/25; your response was on 6/27; and he has not written a post to DC since. If he felt unwelcome here, then I think that is really too bad.


----------



## archiduc (Jul 7, 2008)

GB said:


> I can not speak for Karen, but the part I found objectionable in your post was the following...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a belittling statement and really did not need to be said. You could have gotten your point across just fine with telling someone that you specifically will not make what they posted. That could be perceived as rude.


 
My apologies to all. 
At no point was I trying to be belittling, insulting or rude to Blake. If you look at the full post you will see that I did not condemn it out of hand but went on to explain how I would do it - or I think I did!

It would appear that my opening comment has elicited your disapproval. On the one hand, I see what your are all saying. Part of me feels that if I had used an exclammation mark and a smiley it might, just might, have been a tad more acceptable. 

The problem is that in the UK, on another board, posters would know exactly what I mean as there is a product sold called "Chicken Tonite" and my opening statement would have been seen as _I_ meant it to be seen, namely a jocular statement given food debates here.

Clearly, this has not been the case here, and for that I apologise.

Archiduc


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Apology accepted as far as I am concerned, archiduc. As you implied, we may in fact be dealing with some cultural misunderstandings as well. Hope you stick around because I know that you have much to contribute here. Also hope the OP comes back....


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you archiduc.


----------



## archiduc (Jul 7, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Apology accepted as far as I am concerned, archiduc. As you implied, we may in fact be dealing with some cultural misunderstandings as well. Hope you stick around because I know that you have much to contribute here. Also hope the OP comes back....


 
Hi MexicoKaren,
Thank you for that - I really do feel quite distressed at causing such a kerfuffle and hopefully this will put an end to the matter. 

Mind you, if you want to see some _really_ heated debates you have to join the BBC Food Messageboard as well. At the moment we have one going (106 posts on the current thread and counting ) on Fois Gras and some others in the archives - meringues spring to mind but there may be other BBCFood messageboard poster who post here so I`ll say no more.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion archiduc, but the company at BBC Food may be a bit too lofty for the likes of me, who lives in a world of _carne asada_, _frijoles _and _tortillas_!


----------



## archiduc (Jul 7, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Thanks for the suggestion archiduc, but the company at BBC Food may be a bit too lofty for the likes of me, who lives in a world of _carne asada_, _frijoles _and _tortillas_!


 
Hi Karen,
You do yourself a disservice!

Although it`s BBC, it is by no means all UK based posters! Just off the top of my head I could name posters from Spain, France, Belguim, Italy,   Germany, Angola, South Africa, Venezuela, Australia, New Zealand and many from the USA.

Check it out and see what you think!

Regards,
Archiduc


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll take a look, archiduc - actually lived in the UK for three years, a LONG time ago -thanks!


----------



## SpiritWolf (Jul 7, 2008)

blake2101 said:


> Wow, i cant believe there are people out there who havent had chicken flavoured chips. I cant imagine life without them.
> You need to get on a plane to Australia and come try some!


Im going to try that one Blake, from a fellow Aussie, its sounds like a great dish.my kids will love it, and YES with Chicken chips, my son also likes BBQ, and I like Chilli, so all will be good.  Thanks again.


----------



## Cath4420 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Blake

From a fellow NSW'er, I wonder what it would taste like with Hamish and Andy's new Gravy flavoured potato chips or even the "The Works" chips, might bring this to the attention of my husband tonight whilst Friday night footie is on - already have the chicken out defrosting.

For all interested, "The Works" potato chips taste like a "Works" hamburger and the "Gravy" flavoured chips taste like brown onion gravy which was a flavour concocted by a couple of radio jocks in Sydney and the potato chip company came up with it for them.  A mexican twist would be to use either Nachos or Supreme Cheese Doritos.

Was just the type of meal I was looking for when I don't feel well.

Thanks Blake


----------



## stassie (Jul 17, 2008)

Gravy chips... wow! 

Although I did see some tomato sauce ones the other day - no end to what they'll come up with


----------



## Cath4420 (Jul 17, 2008)

stassie,

tomato sauce chips are good too!!

cath


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 22, 2008)

blake2101 said:


> Try it tonight, and thank me tomorrow!


I'll thank you now way before I get around to it, have done something similar with avocado guacamole pringler chips before, the effect=tasted good if you didn't look at what you were eating, green, not so much


----------



## blissful (Jul 22, 2008)

mmmm I love flavored chips though we don't get as many varieties as some of you. I used to bring back vinegar salt chips and dill pickle chips from Canada when I went there to visit relatives. Chips are a special treat at my house.
I was inspired by the post and made some potatoes, cooked chicken, and put them in a 9 x 13 casserole, then warmed milk, cream cheese, butter, dill and onions and poured that over the top. After baking until the potatoes are done, I'll top it with crushed chips. I'm looking forward to a little casserole tonight. ~Bliss


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 23, 2008)

anyone ever made their own potato chips¿  i have and they are no fun to make, then you gotta eat ém up quick otherwise they go south


----------



## Aria (Jul 23, 2008)

*A Chicken Recipe To Try List*

Blake,  Thanks for the recipe.   I like cooking and eating chicken.  This is a new coating idea for me.  

Copied the recipe and going to try soon.  My husband likes chips and BAKED is great.  Thanks again, Aria


----------



## stassie (Jul 23, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> anyone ever made their own potato chips¿ i have and they are no fun to make, then you gotta eat ém up quick otherwise they go south


 
No! What a great idea though. How do you do it - just thinly slice and deepfry?


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 24, 2008)

stassie said:


> No! What a great idea though. How do you do it - just thinly slice and deepfry?


yep, wash'em really good or scrub may be a better idea.
I don't peel, like the peels on.
get out ye ole mandeline and slice ultra thin or at least that's what I did, guess you could do it thicker too.
I used my FryGranddaddy with very hot oil and lots of it then spidered them out as they were done, put on paper toweling and salted asap.  very good, but thankfully we're not huge chips lovers or this could be a strain on my fortitude.


----------

